# How rare is this bottle?  VEEP 7 oz



## Cbenge (Jul 3, 2014)

I found this bottle a couple of years ago, Have not seen one like it online


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 4, 2014)

A different variant sold on eBay, same one on Flickr.Court Case about the company. Earlier Thread. Veep came out right before Sprite, and it only was open for a few years. Yours looks like an earlier variant, I think they are harder to find then the newer version.


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 4, 2014)

GONO'S LIST IT A 'C'  ONLY  TWO SIZES 12  AND 7 OZ'S MADE BY COCA COLA . WAS SOLD IN LATE 50'S EARLY 60'S  http://gono.com/museum2003/paintedlbottles/paintedv.htm  WISH I HAD ONE..HINT HINT


----------



## Eric (Jul 4, 2014)

I have a friend who lives in NY, bought a Coca-Cola machine ( I think it was a Vendo 39) and it wasstill filled with these Veep bottles.. He took them to a swap meet  and said they sold fast.. saidhe wished he would have kept a few... Great looking bottle and a nice Go With if you're a Coca-Cola collector...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 11, 2014)

The earliest date I can find for VEEP is *1953* ( I'm not sure what this snippet is all about - I only know it is dated 1953 )


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 11, 2014)

Very rare to find in the 12 oz. flat top can. LEON.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 12, 2014)

SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> The earliest date I can find for VEEP is *1953* ( I'm not sure what this snippet is all about - I only know it is dated 1953 )




Correction / Clarification

The 1953 snippet I posted was referring to a Coca Cola vice president and not to the Veep brand of soda. I discovered "Veep" was an abbreviation for vice president.

From ..
Word Origin & History
Veep:
1949, American English. Headline word, coined from V.P., abbreviation of vice president.
Online Etymology

                                                                     ~ * ~

I like the following better ... 

http://cocacolabottleman.wordpress.com/2010/08/30/your-independent-coca-cola-bottler-part-3/

"James T. Murray of the Coca-Cola Bottling Company of New York, Inc. Created Veep, a lemon lime drink and the Sparkling line of beverages which included orange, ginger ale and club soda flavors in 1958. Both beverage lines were test marketed in 1959, and by spring of 1960 they were sold within the three state territory of the New York bottler, New York, New Jersey and Connecticut."

                                                                    ~ * ~

Because the term "veep" was so commonplace in the 1950s when referring to corporate vice presidents and the like, I suspect it might have been the influence when James Murray came up with the soda brand name.

                                                                    ~ * ~

This is the latest ad I could find for Coca Cola's VEEP

From ...

The Bridgeport Post ~ Bridgeport, Connecticut ~ April 16, *1964*


The last picture is one of the cans that Leon referred to.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 12, 2014)

Here's my VEEP. It's a rusty dumper but a rare can. priced at a few hundred is soda can book. LEON.


----------

